# Tajima Machine only recognizing 3 needles instead of 15?



## Kaolru (Jan 30, 2015)

This is the Tajima TFMX-C1501 that we've been using for many years. One day we turned it on and it only allows us to select needle bars 1-3 even though there are 15. This has been going on for a number of weeks and we've not been able to figure out what is going on. We've made do with only three needle bars for now and just used the other machines, but this is becoming troublesome.
I noticed at the same time this happened that the Auto Color Change and Auto Start was switched off for some reason. We've never adjusted that in the past, so I don't know why they were suddenly off. (I'm embarrassed at how long it took me to figure out these two things were turned off and causing a color change issue, by the way.)

Anyway, we've been trying to figure this out, but haven't had much time to look into it. I'm at a loss as to what could be causing this issue so any insight would be appreciated. I do believe it threw a code initially, but the person who saw it didn't write it down and doesn't remember for certain what it was, but thought it may have been 382 or 383.


----------



## PAPro (Oct 30, 2017)

Not sure if this will help you or not: Tajima Error's

Scroll down to 382 and 383. Good luck!


----------



## cbslanger (Feb 9, 2012)

in case you have not figured out yet, you need to get deep into the settings page 5 or so and select the numbers of needles available on the machine. It may happen when you have a corrupt design.


----------



## cunning_embroidery (Jun 4, 2021)

Hey, I know this post is old, but I hope this might help anyway:

This problem indicates a BIOS issue. You may be able to fix it with a software update and/or by flashing the BIOS, but if this keeps happening it indicates the card is starting to go and you may have to have a tech service the machine soon. Might even have to replace part of the head entirely. 

For now, the way to fix this is to go into the auto-trim settings (sometimes called automatic color change or something similar). Be sure that automatic start, stop, color change etc are set to "yes." It's the color change that makes the biggest difference here. Without that set to "yes", even if you re-set the number of needles or "needle type" from three to 15, the machine will keep acting as though it can only use three needles (or sometimes only one...!)

Sometimes this happens with a "broken" design, but if it happens spontaneously on start up? Prooooobably a BIOS issue. :/


----------



## Alan L. (Dec 10, 2021)

Kaolru said:


> This is the Tajima TFMX-C1501 that we've been using for many years. One day we turned it on and it only allows us to select needle bars 1-3 even though there are 15. This has been going on for a number of weeks and we've not been able to figure out what is going on. We've made do with only three needle bars for now and just used the other machines, but this is becoming troublesome.
> I noticed at the same time this happened that the Auto Color Change and Auto Start was switched off for some reason. We've never adjusted that in the past, so I don't know why they were suddenly off. (I'm embarrassed at how long it took me to figure out these two things were turned off and causing a color change issue, by the way.)
> 
> Anyway, we've been trying to figure this out, but haven't had much time to look into it. I'm at a loss as to what could be causing this issue so any insight would be appreciated. I do believe it threw a code initially, but the person who saw it didn't write it down and doesn't remember for certain what it was, but thought it may have been 382 or 383.


Same thing just happen to my Tajima TEMX C1501 I can only see 1-3 needle bars on the 15 needles machine. Do you figure out where the problem was? much appreciated!


----------



## Alan L. (Dec 10, 2021)

Same thing just happen to my Tajima TEMX C1501 I can only see 1-3 needle bars on the 15 needles machine. Do you figure out where the problem was? much appreciated!


----------



## Axel Girierrez (5 mo ago)

Kaolru said:


> This is the Tajima TFMX-C1501 that we've been using for many years. One day we turned it on and it only allows us to select needle bars 1-3 even though there are 15. This has been going on for a number of weeks and we've not been able to figure out what is going on. We've made do with only three needle bars for now and just used the other machines, but this is becoming troublesome.
> I noticed at the same time this happened that the Auto Color Change and Auto Start was switched off for some reason. We've never adjusted that in the past, so I don't know why they were suddenly off. (I'm embarrassed at how long it took me to figure out these two things were turned off and causing a color change issue, by the way.)
> 
> Anyway, we've been trying to figure this out, but haven't had much time to look into it. I'm at a loss as to what could be causing this issue so any insight would be appreciated. I do believe it threw a code initially, but the person who saw it didn't write it down and doesn't remember for certain what it was, but thought it may have been 382 or 383.


I have 15 Year experience... If your machine is a lan machine you have to replace the battery back up inside your controller panel if this doesn't fix your problem then replace your CAPACITOR.


----------



## vivaemb (2 mo ago)

Kaolru said:


> This is the Tajima TFMX-C1501 that we've been using for many years. One day we turned it on and it only allows us to select needle bars 1-3 even though there are 15. This has been going on for a number of weeks and we've not been able to figure out what is going on. We've made do with only three needle bars for now and just used the other machines, but this is becoming troublesome. I noticed at the same time this happened that the Auto Color Change and Auto Start was switched off for some reason. We've never adjusted that in the past, so I don't know why they were suddenly off. (I'm embarrassed at how long it took me to figure out these two things were turned off and causing a color change issue, by the way.) Anyway, we've been trying to figure this out, but haven't had much time to look into it. I'm at a loss as to what could be causing this issue so any insight would be appreciated. I do believe it threw a code initially, but the person who saw it didn't write it down and doesn't remember for certain what it was, but thought it may have been 382 or 383.


 Hi Kaolru, I guess your machine is fixed by now. I have the same machine and I just have same problem a few days ago. Could you let me know how you fixed your machine? Thank you.


----------



## printerofink (Sep 4, 2015)

Call Hirsch Tech Support for you Tajima. They will help you setup the default settings for you machine. It's in Set+F4 but I can't help you with the settings for the machine. It was caused by the battery on the motherboard losing power overnight (the controller battery). It's an easy replacement if that's your issue... or keep the machine powered on all the time. But Hirsch Tech Support will set you up even if you didn't buy the machine from them.


----------



## dom123 (30 d ago)

SET+F4 select machine type, turn wheel from 3 to 15 done.


----------

